# Muzzleloader Elk Hunt



## Big Game Hunter (Sep 22, 2007)

I am looking for an open bull area for muzzy elk that is close to home.
I live in utah county and would like something with in an hour or less. Does anyone have a place to they might be able to direct me to?
Im not looking for in honey holes or anything. I would just like an area with "ok" odds of harvesting an elk for meat.
Does anyone hunt the West Desert, east unit or the Filmore, Oak Creek North unit?

Thanks in advance.
Russ


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's steep and deep, but you might want to try the area East of Kamas.


----------

